# Imagen con lluvia



## EL 34 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola a todos, quisiera comentaros un problema que tengo con un televisor Philips 21pt 1556/20chasis s.L01.2E. El problema es el siguiente: imagen con mucha lluvia en todos los canales y sin sonido. Y otra duda que tengo es cómo entrar en servicio. He tenido varias respuestas de otros foros pero no se da con la solución. A ver si aquí hay suerte. Un saludo.


----------



## daniel-II (Jun 7, 2007)

creo que si en otros foros te dieron la forma de entrar al menu de servicio, es la correcta, lo que necesitas es tener el manual de servicio para ello,, pero, y ya revisaste que el sintonizador no este averiado?, es la causa principal de que la imagen se vea con ruido(lluvia),, pero aqui te dejo un link, donde puedes buscar el manual de servicio, y seguro que esta aqui.,,,,,,,.  https://www.eserviceinfo.com/            echale ganas, tu puedes,, atte. daniel-II


----------

